#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] Black Loam(焦土)<七見里故事集>(完結段補上 全文完)

## M.S.Keith

Black Loam         M.S.Keith

起火的、數不盡的，死屍。

『爸爸…..媽媽…..』
被火圍繞的村莊上，各種不同的死法充斥在他的眼前。

刺死、燒死、斷頭、凌遲、挖心、毒死、壓死、輾死。

恐懼開始如毒藥蔓延。
緊接而來的是無以名狀的忿怒感。
『大家明明都過的很快樂，為什麼呢……..？』
的確，要現在的他去理解真相，
真的是，非常殘酷。

人類發起的，『獵殺獸人』活動。
視同時擁有人與動物的外型的獸人族為異端，毫無人性的抹殺行動。

是因為懦弱吧。

人類因為懦弱，不敢接受與自己相異的物種，進而產生恐懼。
就是因為不同，才敢痛下殺手。

這孩子，是這個灰狼人村莊唯一的倖存者。
他還只是一隻，幼小、無助的狼仔罷了。

正準備要站起，突然腳邊傳來火辣辣的痛感。

被刺傷了。

『唔…..』
因為還不知道要怎麼說出來，他只用吼叫聲來發洩痛苦。
因為，他還沒學到什麼叫痛。

忽然間，
某個黑影擋在擺動的火光前。
因為背後的光源太過強大，以至於小孩看不清來人的面目。

人影緩慢的伸出右手。

下意識的反應，狼仔向前一躍，咬住了人影的右手臂。雖然年紀尚幼的他牙齒尚未長齊，咬合力也不足，但是───

某種像是血液的液體順著人影的手臂涔涔留下。

為什麼說那像是某種液體呢？
因為，它泛著藍寶石的冰涼光澤。

近距離之下，狼仔也得以看清來人的真面目。

藍眼、藍髮的狼人，正用毫無表情的臉看著他。

藍眼狼人並沒有做任何動作，臉上亦無表露出痛苦的模樣。
它只是看了一眼附在他手上的小毛球，

然後維持著這樣。

離開了，
曾經被稱為村落的廢墟。

~~~~~~~~~~來吧~分~隔~線~~~~~~~~~~
為什麼本篇都沒寫這麼多~小故事寫了一大堆呢~XD"?
這篇主要在講一個非~~常重要的關鍵~~~
有關到未來的某些事情~
原本是預計要放到本篇~不過...還是用小故事來表現最好了~
至於主角.....大家應該有點頭緒了吧^^?

----------


## 真嗣

哇啊啊～好可憐的小狼人
可惡！那些壞人！代替上帝來逞罰你［死

月影又出新文囉～
期待後續唷～加油加油～

----------


## 平川野

好悲傷的故事,小狼要加油啊~忘掉這一切快樂的活下去吧~

小月加油哦~

----------


## M.S.Keith

TO:真嗣~
別太激動阿^^"(苦笑)
TO:小野哥~
其實這也還好了~到愈後面可能會越悲吧~^^"

==============================
當我打這段時~我實在是對不起那隻小狼人阿...........(低頭)
我竟然對這麼可愛的小狼做這種事情......OTZ\
其實小狼也是我們板上的獸友之一歐~
大家猜看看吧~~XD

(第二~三段)

在黑暗中，誰能呼喚出光？

藍髮狼人在森林中走著，懷中抱著那一隻小狼仔。
小毛球看來陷入沉睡了。
藍髮狼人依然直視前方，突然停下腳步。

──有火光在不遠處晃動。

忽然，各個長相不同的青壯年人類從四面八方朝他靠近。
手上的火炬搖曳成虛偽的幻象，像噩夢般壟罩著暗夜的森林。

狼人依舊面無表情。

『啐，漏掉了兩個！』帶頭的男人說。
『………….』
『是個大狼帶隻小狼去散步啊～』另一個青年帶嘲諷的說。

『……….喂』
狼人說話了。
『毀滅村莊的，是你嗎？』

『啊啊～你是指那些灰狼人村莊，那可真是一場輕鬆到不行的戰役呢！』
男人們狂笑。

『───是嗎？』
狼人也開始冷笑，

露出一口白森森的獠牙。

───Story幻想鄉，Begining───

『疑？』
沒有多餘的現象，世界還是那樣的運轉。

不過，某個東西卻明顯的改變了。

──人們手中的武器，自己動了起來。
然後，開始攻擊他們的主人。──

『想像一下火燒的感覺吧，腐敗者。在故事中。』
藍髮狼人踏著步伐，從燃燒的人們間走過。

───其實根本沒發生任何事，
狼人不過是愉悅的欣賞他們的尖叫聲罷了──

───Story幻想鄉，Ending───

＊　＊

你必定會醒來──
背負痛苦以及罪惡───
像要恨的話就恨吧────
你是無法擺脫『宇宙意識』的──
赤血眼之子──

＊	＊

『醒來了？』
小灰狼躺在柔軟的床上，半瞇著眼，發現藍色狼人坐在離他不遠的椅子上，手上拿著陶瓷茶杯。
『嘎？』
小灰狼歪頭。接著四肢著地，怒視前方的藍色狼人，口中發出了類似警告的吼叫聲。
『你是誰？』
『───看來不用我再擔心了是吧。好，你問我是誰，我是承接世界意識的七位真祖之一。』
『真祖？』小灰狼問，依然維持著警戒姿勢。
藍色狼人舉起茶杯，啜飲杯中的深紅色液體。
『──你去休息。』
『可是───』
『別讓我說第二次，去休息。』
一句無法反抗的命令聲，藍色雙眼中閃出一陣寒意。就是幼齡孩童也難以不察覺的恐怖殺意，正從藍狼人眼中擴散開來。
『咕........』
『你餓了？』
『嗯......』
少了剛才那種劍拔弩張的氣氛，小灰狼的臉上也顯露出害羞的紅暈。
藍影口中喃喃說著：小孩子真是麻煩。轉身向房間的出口離去。
留下小灰狼面對孤獨。

房間沒多餘的裝飾品，設備就一張床、書桌、衣櫃、書架、浴室間而已。不會太豪華，也不會太寒酸，可說是麻雀雖小、五臟俱全。

小灰狼壓著飢餓的肚子，回想方才的畫面。
（那個大哥哥......好像很不喜歡我....可是怎麼還要帶我回來呢.......）
（爸爸......媽媽.......）
想到父母，就不得不想到燃燒的廢墟。
家人與朋友，都死於人類的手中。
恨意以及悲傷的詛咒正一點一點地侵蝕小狼的心靈。
『阿嗚～～～～！』
混雜所有的情緒，小灰狼對著頭頂嚎叫。兩行眼淚從深黑色的眼珠中緩緩滴落。
『你這個笨蛋！』
啪！
藍狼人狠狠的賞了小灰狼一個耳光。
左臉夾傳來陣陣痛感，讓他停止嚎叫。
小灰狼一臉驚愕的，瞠視眼前的藍狼人。
『你以為眼淚可以帶來重生嗎，我告訴你，我救你純粹是完成我的私心罷了，別以為我必須要給你好過。你不過是我的工具罷了！』

藍狼人忿怒的離開房間。

而在床的邊緣上，那些飯菜浮著熱熱的蒸氣。

----------


## 真嗣

喔嗯嗯～看來壞人終於遭到報應囉～

啊啊.........看來小狼人之後的日子........先在這裡替他加油了［死
呵呵～月月的文出的好快唷～
期待之後的新文唷～加油~~~^^

----------


## 萬獅

小灰狼~振作點啊！！（大哭）
接下來還會發生什麼事~  :Shocked:

----------


## M.S.Keith

黑夜籠罩了天地。

從窗外滲入了月光覆蓋住小灰狼的身體。
藍色狼人躺在不知從哪冒出的沙發上，右手臂還垂在地板上。

小灰狼慢慢睜開眼，然後墊起腳步往藍狼人走去。
他坐在狼人垂下的右手旁，伸出舌頭舔了一下。
小灰狼讓身體在他的手上摩擦，也樂此不疲。

『大哥哥……….』

小灰狼躺在狼人寬大的手掌下，進入了夢鄉。


當小灰狼睡去時，藍狼人也半睜開雙眼。
看著踡在他手下的小灰狼，他的手也摸著他的身體。
他輕輕用雙手捧起小灰狼的身體，靠在他的胸口。

──Record 幻想鄉，Beginning──

光芒如同潮水般湧入藍狼人的腦中。

───將軍佇在屍橫遍野的戰場上，
雙手不沾一滴鮮血
彷彿全世界只剩他一人生還，他跪在屍體群中。

代替眼淚流下的，是濃稠的血滴。
深紅色的眼珠。

───小男孩縮在浴滿鮮血的床鋪中，
整個房間都沾有斗大的血漬，
父母親的屍骸凌亂不堪的擺在床邊，
一隻手臂還握在小男孩的手裡。

代替眼淚流下的，是濃稠的血滴。
深紅色的眼珠。

───雄龍人驚慌的逃離城鎮，
後方是如海市蜃樓般竄起的火潮。
世界已經沒有可以懼怕，
因為它什麼都沒有留下。

代替眼淚流下的，是濃稠的血滴。
深紅色的眼珠。

──Record 幻想鄉，Ending──

（這就是，赤血眼擁有人的命運？簡直就像是被詛咒一樣......）

藍狼人抱著小灰狼思考，慢慢的把灰色的小毛球拉近嘴邊。
正當他要咬下去的時候，陡然猶豫了。

（──呵呵，我竟然猶豫了。看來我也開始改變了？）

藍狼人微笑。
看著懷中的小灰狼考慮了良久，才決定繼續維持現狀，抱著小灰狼沉入夢境之中。

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
感覺....有點神秘呢~

----------


## 真嗣

小狼人有危險ＸＤ
喔喔～看來又有新角色呢～
期待後續唷～

月影出的好快唷～
加油加油～新作ｃｏｕｔｉｎｕｅ～^^

----------


## 平川野

想要將小狼吃掉嗎?吃的方法有很多種哦~XD(炸飛)

藍狼的身世也很悲慘呢~

PS:小毛球~好可愛啊~!我也要抱抱~

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 想要將小狼吃掉嗎?吃的方法有很多種哦~XD(炸飛)
> 
> 藍狼的身世也很悲慘呢~
> 
> PS:小毛球~好可愛啊~!我也要抱抱~


阿阿~這裡要先解釋一下~
那些並不是藍狼的記憶~~
而是某種紀錄在小灰狼靈魂上的紀錄~~
至於這個的意義.....請待下回分曉~(滅

還有...他不是要吃小灰狼啦....="=


小灰狼是只有我才能抱的~~~~~(眾歐)

----------


## 平川野

> 還有...他不是要吃小灰狼啦....="=
> 
> 
> 小灰狼是只有我才能抱的~~~~~(眾歐)


那難道是要吸血~!?

我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!
我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!

不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!
不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 那難道是要吸血~!?
> 
> 我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!
> 我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!我也要抱~!
> 
> 不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!
> 不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!不許只自己抱~!



是要吸血沒錯~~~

小灰狼的意願是說他不想要給野哥抱耶~~~~~
對不起歐~~~(炸)

----------


## 平川野

> 小灰狼的意願是說他不想要給野哥抱耶~~~~~
> 對不起歐~~~(炸)


為什麼~!為什麼會不讓我抱~!怎麼可以這樣不顧我們這麼多年的情誼~!人家不要了~!(野: (淚奔) 暗:你才剛剛認識人家吧~! 野:啊~被識破了~(炸飛))

小月更新好快呢~加油哦~千萬不要讓小說三寶成為現實~(灌水者滅殺~!)

----------


## 萬獅

> 是要吸血沒錯~~~
> 
> 小灰狼的意願是說他不想要給野哥抱耶~~~~~
> 對不起歐~~~(炸)


那願意給我抱嗎~（燦

----------


## M.S.Keith

───詛咒，是嗎？
站在曾經是『家』的位置上，藍狼人甩了甩手抖掉長袍上的沙塵。
從所在地望去，大地皆被黃褐色砂礫覆蓋。這裡是『約布里亞的沙漠』，永恆夕陽的庇護照耀之地。
原本在房間的藍狼人怎麼到這的呢？這個嗎，他利用了記錄現影，讓他的傳像出現在紀錄點上。
這裡過去是他的家，現在只剩一堆斷垣殘壁。藍狼人沒有做出任何悲傷的表情，他依然在微笑。
───充填在他笑臉中的，是無止盡的寂寞。
『好久，沒有回來看看家了。』他笑著說。

雙腳踏出第一步。他開始巡視附近。
（呵，這裡是我以前撞傷的地方呢。）
狼人的手滑過廢墟的牆壁，莞爾的笑了。

『我等你很久了，Seventh。』
身後有聲音傳來。狼人頭也不回的說：
『你還是一樣的無聊呢，Forth。』
在泛黃的土地上，白色狼人坐在離他不遠的斷壁上。
『這次我可是預知到你會來這附近所以事先埋伏呢，在一般情況下見面實在太危險了。阿，不過對我們來說實在也危險不了多少。』白狼笑了。
『所以說你才無聊阿，這裡對你來說是很危險的地方。』
他又拍了拍長袍。
『對了，』白狼人收回笑容，改用嚴肅的表情說：『聽說你收到一個小狼人當你的死徒。你準備要打破誓言了，對吧。』
『──沒有人能決定我的下一部，』藍狼人也收回笑容：『即使是你，我的朋友。那孩子的力量太不尋常了，能夠不用念力就達成詛咒條件。所以我必須要......』
『赤血眼。』白狼人說。
他點頭。
『詛咒血族──赤血龍族──的靈魂轉世後的結晶。不過歷代持有者都沒有才能去啟動力量。但是，只要用我們的方式應當可以開啟才對。』
『所以你要毀掉他的未來？你現在的辦事方式開始變的像『黑派』了，你知道嗎？』
『Forth，這是我的決定。』

雙方沉默。
然而，白狼人從懷裡掏出一把手槍對準被他稱為Seventh的狼人。

『想用這種陳腐的武器攻擊我嗎，你很了解這對我是無效。況且…..』Seventh像是看見兒子送禮物給自己的父親般，發出喀喀的笑聲：『你是不曾將槍口對準夥伴的。』
白狼人先是沉默，後來發出無可奈何的歎息聲。
『唉，看到你這種個性就讓我發不出火來。』
Forth收回手槍，雙手環胸看著藍狼人。
『不過還是要警告你，赤血眼就理論來說是民族的統括物，不過它的層級卻不是我們干擾的了的。還是小心點的好。』他頓了頓，又繼續下去：『反正我說什麼有改變不了結果，只希望你能看情況收手。』
『謝謝。看現在時間，我家裡的那隻小毛球也差不多該醒來了。那，再見了，芬。』
『嗯，小心點阿，月影。』

像被處理成細屑的玻璃塵埃，月影的身影轉化成不透明的影像，最後碎裂開來。
月影消失的瞬間，芬也不見了蹤影。

就像沒發生過一樣，風還是那樣的吹、太陽依舊猛烈。

----------


## 平川野

小月你的態度有點欠扁的哦~呵呵呵呵~說笑了~不過小芬也成了真祖了,這點到是有點出乎我的意料呢~

----------


## 思樂炎

嘎嘎！？？
這...這真是....太棒的文章了！！[落淚]
迷：沒必要這樣吧...
對了，抱小灰狼真正的條件到底是...
純吸血嗎.....[我願意＞／／／＜]

----------


## 萬獅

赤血眼?
那是小狼本來就有的還是為了達成條件特地弄上去的？
越來越有趣了~
（小芬……啊！特地賣餛飩給我的那位？（迷~）

----------


## M.S.Keith

TO:野哥~
我哪有欠扁拉~~Q口Q
不過真的有一點......(炸)
小芬成為真祖的部分我很久之前就有寫過啦~~

TO:炎離雨螢~
我寫的文章只是還好而已啦^^"不需要太激動^^"
吸血的話請問小灰狼的意見~~XD"

TO:雷歐~
你跟小灰狼在一起都不知道媽˙.˙??
那是他本來的技能歐~

----------


## 萬獅

喂他喝蝙蝠補血湯時被鎮壓~  :Crying or Very sad:  
但最後他還是喝完了（靠毅力）……真是乖孩子啊……（但我的骨頭都要碎完了……汗）

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 喂他喝蝙蝠補血湯時被鎮壓~  
> 但最後他還是喝完了（靠毅力）……真是乖孩子啊……（但我的骨頭都要碎完了……汗）


你再這樣地化~下一篇就是寫你被他殺掉歐~~(邪笑)
準備期待吧....當..然..是..騙..獸..的..啦.......哈哈哈哈哈!!!!!

----------


## 萬獅

嗄！？蝙蝠補血湯還不夠補嗎！？
下次喂他喝蛇血湯吧！（他這麼瘦好心疼~要好好為他補一補~（淚）
（已有被殺的覺悟）

----------


## 白袍狐仙

原來七見里在這裡=  =

感覺學長跟我預定好久都沒有出現~原來是我找不到= ="

坦白講...您是我第二個能夠靜下心把小說一個字一個字努力看完的...
(第一個當然是平川野囉= =a)
(被其他作者滅了)

加油~

----------


## 平川野

小月我要向你坦白你小說前面寫的內容我全部都忘記了~^^"(被月影處以愛的鞭
刑(啥~!?))

雷歐~你太偉大了~我支持你~要不要拿我的血來喂?保證他會乖乖的喝~只
是... ...補身體的同時也會有副作用,會越來越嗜血~^^"(已經有了被吸成馬幹的覺
悟)

P.S:沒想到我的小說居然是第一個能讓飛狐一字一句的看完的,真是太榮幸了~大
家要向飛狐學習啊~XD(立刻被眾獸滅殺)

----------


## 萬獅

> 小月我要向你坦白你小說前面寫的內容我全部都忘記了~^^"(被月影處以愛的鞭
> 刑(啥~!?))
> 
> 雷歐~你太偉大了~我支持你~要不要拿我的血來喂?保證他會乖乖的喝~只
> 是... ...補身體的同時也會有副作用,會越來越嗜血~^^"(已經有了被吸成馬幹的覺
> 悟)
> 
> P.S:沒想到我的小說居然是第一個能讓飛狐一字一句的看完的,真是太榮幸了~大
> 家要向飛狐學習啊~XD(立刻被眾獸滅殺)


…………
你的血不符合營養價值…… 
而且他說他不喜歡~發狂了～  :Sad:  
（轉頭抓住墨西哥蜥蜴，準備煲補血湯）
XDD

----------


## 真嗣

喔喔～出得好快喔～
不過月月你真夠大膽耶～［自己膽小不要在那邊吵吵吵～死
小芬的槍都不怕～［哼～你去試試啊～死

呵呵～後續加油唷～^^

----------


## 芬狼

我出場拉＠＠！
出場的方式還蠻帥的ＸＤ

不過嗎。。。我被某狼還是說

他不承認我是真祖　囧

去～～只會和小月撒嬌的某狼

----------


## M.S.Keith

最近在打的時候發現移個很妙的問題~
請把Black Loam變成簡寫...

答案....真的還蠻妙的= ="

TO:雷歐~
別想太多了~= ="
TO:小芬~
你這樣說也太狠了吧= ="

----------


## M.S.Keith

『別惹火我，你沒辦法承受的起。』

回想起這句話，我就不禁覺得好笑。以前常常對人說出這句話的『我』跑到哪裡去了，該不會成為過去式了吧？
我面對著向晚的陽光輕笑，手邊拎著要送給那隻小灰狼，小小的狼仔玩偶。雖然沒有太多精巧的部份，不過論品質上還是不錯的。

那孩子會喜歡吧？
他會怪我打他嗎？

『──我真的，還是我吧？』我無力地問著自己。

那個時候，我怎麼會動手呢？
啊，一定是因為太像了吧，跟最初的他有著相同感覺的，那雙眼睛。
不想再看到了，那種毀滅一切也不在乎的眼神。

不想看到了。

當我這樣想著的時候，雙腳已經站在家門前，鑰匙也握在手中了。
習慣還真是種可怕的東西。

於是，我打開了門。

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
不要說了....我真得很混.............= ="
下一篇就要開始進入重點了~
請期待吧~

----------


## 孤狼

哥哥 ~ 加油哦 ... 

寫得很好 . 

小狼狼會有甚麼反應呢 ? 很期待哦 ... 

孤. 
4/9/2006

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 哥哥 ~ 加油哦 ... 
> 
> 寫得很好 . 
> 
> 小狼狼會有甚麼反應呢 ? 很期待哦 ... 
> 
> 孤. 
> 4/9/2006


呵呵~謝謝阿~
不過最好不要期待它有反應......(陰暗)

----------


## M.S.Keith

推開熟悉的門，在門後等著的是無限的黑暗。
月影瞬間張大眼睛。

『這股氣息是！』

經歷過無數歲月的月影，相當了解這種氣息代表的意義。
連人都可以輕易毀滅的，殺意。
他立刻放下手中的玩偶，集中所有的精神力去搜索未知的敵人。
（進行身高、特徵、體態分析──）

於是，他找到了。

『───什麼？』

一團黑色的物體，在鬆軟的床上蠕動著。兩對火紅的炙熱眼眸死盯著門口看。
月影不可置信的看著他。

『你、怎麼…..』
他清楚地從燃燒的雙眼中找出答案。

小灰狼，正齜牙咧嘴的對著月影。

（赤血眼的詛咒啟動了？）
「唰」地一聲。
世界都沒了聲息，惟獨心臟的跳動聲充斥兩者的耳際間。

───解除世界連結。獨立空間資料庫，解凍開始！────

藍狼人用超乎極限的速度詠唱著帶有力量的文句。
霎那間，原先正常的房間消失了。

───亞次元記憶代碼輸入。去除異常因子，與現實進行疊合！───

原先的房間替換成扭曲的符號充斥的地帶。光與暗已經沒有差別，這裡是沒有任何常理所能干預的世界──『幻想鄉』──所創造的領域。
襲來的黑暗消失於璀璨的白光間。站在小灰狼前的，是手上拿著白色裝飾書，操縱這個領域的月影。

『不管你要如何，快從他的身體裡滾出去！』

握著書本的手一揮，白色的光芒化成散彈向小灰狼衝去。
但是在接近的瞬間，小灰狼身上發出的黑氣又吞噬了白光。

這該不會是…
戰鬥的節奏不給他思考的機會，小灰狼迅速化最一道黑色颶風像月影襲來。月影雙手手掌伸至與胸同高，手指也跟著颯颯地翻動掌中的書頁。

『記憶隔閡───！』

黑風在接觸的那一刻，撞到了某種無型態的鐵壁般地散開。月影為了不要傷害到小灰狼，到目前為止都還是使用防禦性的技能。

『吼！』
小灰狼一聲怒暍，跳起半天高。雙眼的光芒交叉成十字架的型態，綻放著令人窒息的壓迫感。
『絕望大地！』
壓迫感瞬間化為真實的重量，重重地向下壓去。
『───』
他想要現在就毀掉那孩子的未來嗎？月影心裏默想。

『重力函數修改，戒律還諸大地！』

既然如此，我絕不讓你得逞！

『格除一切不良因子，執行異空間封鎖程式！』
───月影身旁的空氣發出不正常的震動，原先平板的空間開始歪曲變形。這種異空間包圍住了他，成為無堅不摧的完美鎧甲。

『────密碼連結！』

開始了，
把自己所擁有的力量，轉化為影響現實的武器。
接下來，就等到把所有的力量用到枯竭為止！

『───封印界連結啟動。精神、靈魂、視線掌控權；以我之身分進行封鎖。借我之手，開啟封印之界門。』

無法看到。
現在的視線被封印了，全為了解決控制小灰狼身體的怪物。

『開啟界門，封印要素與吾之身體進行連結。眼、耳、口、鼻、心，以我之力，凍結意識開始！』

玻璃碎裂的聲音。
原先保護著月影的異空間盾忽然碎裂出數以萬計的斷片，隨後以閃電之速次向小灰狼身體內。

封印，完成了。

月影緩慢的張開眼睛，看著進行完畢的作業，深深的吐了一口氣。

────亞次元還原，重新連接現實空間────

場景再度回到房間。
夕陽還是掛在原先的地方，時間在他們戰鬥時似乎完全沒有流逝的感覺。
小灰狼睡了，相當的平靜。

『───好好休息吧........』

月影把剛買回的小玩偶放在熟睡的小狼身旁，平靜地笑了。

不過他好像沒有注意到，小灰狼的左頰上還多出了一道黑色疤痕。

~~~~~~~~~~閃光吧!!~分~隔~線~~~~~~~~~~~~~
好喜歡這一段阿~~動作場面已經好久沒寫了呢~XD"
皆下來就差不多要進入正題了吧~~?
不過還沒寫出來阿阿阿阿!!!!~~~~~~(被踢飛)

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

急促感十足的一段

----------


## 孤狼

我眼睛有問題嗎 ???  (揉揉眼睛) 還是我看錯了 ????? (再度揉眼睛 ..)

好多的程式資料庫 + 代碼 嘎 ..... 

難道 .. 他們處於的世界是資料世界 ????? (digital world !? ) {怎麼被我說程好像是 digimon 的世界阿 .........  (角落畫圈圈 ...)}

下一次 ... 我一定要搞破壞..... 強行攔截所有的資料 ... 然後 .... ku ku ku ...... 再亂改一下然後再給回哥哥你 ......  (怒) 

哈 哈 哈 哈 哈 !!!!!!!! (惡魔的笑聲.....)

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 我眼睛有問題嗎 ???  (揉揉眼睛) 還是我看錯了 ????? (再度揉眼睛 ..)
> 
> 好多的程式資料庫 + 代碼 嘎 ..... 
> 
> 難道 .. 他們處於的世界是資料世界 ????? (digital world !? ) {怎麼被我說程好像是 digimon 的世界阿 .........  (角落畫圈圈 ...)}
> 
> 下一次 ... 我一定要搞破壞..... 強行攔截所有的資料 ... 然後 .... ku ku ku ...... 再亂改一下然後再給回哥哥你 ......  (怒) 
> 
> 哈 哈 哈 哈 哈 !!!!!!!! (惡魔的笑聲.....)



這個.....小孤你還是回去吃個藥休息一下好了@@(炸)

至於那些代碼應該算是能力吧~其實除了我之外還有一隻會用

----------


## 萬獅

……囧
那個能力好像和吸血鬼不符合啊~超現代化的~
（小灰狼這麼厲害？

----------


## M.S.Keith

> ……囧
> 那個能力好像和吸血鬼不符合啊~超現代化的~
> （小灰狼這麼厲害？


我們的能力幾乎都這樣.....克爾的更扯囧

----------


## M.S.Keith

終於貼了.....已經快接近尾聲拉~

=====================

────記憶影像，傳遞進行────

『嗯？』
傳到眼中的影像，是兩隻龍人上半身一絲不掛地擁抱在一起，身上甚至還有…….
『.........抱歉，打擾到你們的『好事』了。』
藍灰色狼人面無表情的說。
『呃..........』
較大隻的龍人無語。
「這.....這不是....」
「『這不是你想的這樣，其實是因為我的死徒肚子餓了，剛剛好你們都是裸上半身睡覺，所以就變成了你所看到的這樣。然後身上的那些血跡跟唾液都是他剛剛咬出來的。』你是不是想要這樣說呢，Second，克爾？」
「.........」
『好了，玩笑開夠了，你維持這種姿勢聽我說話就好了。』
「為什麼？」
月影用指尖比了比克爾的身邊，現在那隻小龍滿臉安詳的抱著克爾的手臂睡覺。

..................................

『其實我有事情來要你幫忙。』
『？』
『我需要你明天到我的領域來。』
『嗯，沒關係。』
克爾點頭。
『記得帶著你的死徒過來，我看他也忍受不了「沒有你的下午」吧。』
月影帶著某種曖昧的笑容說道。
「─────」

（喔喔，臉紅了臉紅了，快留像紀念───）這是月影心中的想法。
（明天我一定要好好教訓他────）這是克爾心中的想法。

─────記憶影像，傳遞結束─────

月影坐在熟睡的小灰狼身邊，看著夕陽漸漸沉入地平線下。

「..........哥哥說過，世界上沒有絕對的對或錯，不過我現在的所作所為....肯定是錯誤的吧。」

----------


## 孤狼

緊張緊張 , 刺激刺激 ... 

下一集會有甚麼樣子的結果呢 .....   

欲知詳情 , 下回分曉 ...  XD  


二哥 ... 加油阿 ~  (舉大字報 ..... )   [大滅]

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 緊張緊張 , 刺激刺激 ... 
> 
> 下一集會有甚麼樣子的結果呢 .....   
> 
> 欲知詳情 , 下回分曉 ...  XD  
> 
> 
> 二哥 ... 加油阿 ~  (舉大字報 ..... )   [大滅]



其實你二哥在寫完的時候已經全身虛脫的躺在電腦桌前了(滅)

----------


## 真嗣

呼呼～好期待呀～好期待好續唷～
到底接下來還會發生什麼事呢～？

月月加油加油唷～

----------


## M.S.Keith

『..........』
「情況如何？」
小灰狼的情況開始不太樂觀。
月影之所以請第二真組到領域來的原因，是因為他除了是作家之外，也身兼醫藥學者的緣故。令人意外的是，他對醫藥方面的知識遠比他在寫作方面的實力高上數倍。（作者如是說：請不要當真阿…..囧）
『身體方面大致沒有問題….不過，』克爾猶豫了一下，又接著說；『他的精神被控制的力量壓抑了過久，恐怕用一般的方式救回來，不是精神崩潰就是人格分裂。』
「───給我診療方法。」
『───你也告訴我，你為什麼要為他做這麼多。』
月影忍住不讓身體發顫。
「你沒必要知道。」
『若是我不交出呢？』
月影惡毒的瞪著龍人。
「那即使是拼到玉石俱焚我也要搶過來。」
克爾凝視著他良久，最後無奈地搖搖頭。
『歛冰石。』他緩緩吐出這個名詞。
「我的雙眼？」月影驚訝道。
克爾點頭。

（────凡事皆有因才有果，這是指生與死之間的循環；如果沒有生命，死亡同時會銷聲匿跡，這些道理皆是相對的。）
（───歛冰石卻是這些定理的剋星。）
（──強迫因果在某個時間點靜止，將其永恆的冰封；同時凍結時間與空間的強力魔眼。）

『如果能在力病情惡化前將斂冰石植入他的靈魂之流中，或許可以得救。』
龍人邊說邊走向大門。
在那裡，有一隻小龍人在那邊守候著。
「我了解了。謝謝你的幫忙。」月影用嘴唇幾乎不著痕跡的角度微笑。

──被你那樣強迫，誰敢不說阿（冷汗）。

「心聲還是收好一點吧。」藍衣狼人真的笑出來了。
『呃……下次我會注意的。走吧～凱恩，我們回家了。』
「嗯嗯～」凱恩高興的點頭。

（───他們還真是可愛呢。）

『來跟月影叔叔說晚安～』
「月影叔叔晚安～～」

（────我收回前言。）

克爾吐了吐舌頭，牽著凱恩的手消失了。


--------------------------------------

我跟克爾好像都有點幼稚.....(我對不起克爾~~QQ)

----------


## 萬獅

MS叔叔~XD
難道小灰狼的雙眼是MS移植過去的？0。0

----------


## M.S.Keith

> MS叔叔~XD
> 難道小灰狼的雙眼是MS移植過去的？0。0



歐呵呵~當然不是拉~~XD
眼睛的力量不是存在於眼睛本身~他只是要把力量移植到小灰狼身體裡面罷了~~
再說~斂冰石的力量還不知道能不能夠壓制住赤血眼...囧

----------


## 平川野

月影叔叔... ...噗哈哈哈哈哈~!小月你老了~也進入大叔的隊伍了~XD

----------


## 克爾

阿阿...沒想到一段時間沒來這...
月影又貼了新的段落了XD(笑)

(因為是按標題進來的，所以跳到第3頁時，是從上面開始)
(先看上面那一段)



> 傳到眼中的影像，是兩隻龍人上半身一絲不掛地擁抱在一起，身上甚至還有……. 
> 『.........抱歉，打擾到你們的『好事』了。』


(腦內自動顯現不正常畫面!!Waring!!)頓時發出一股強烈的邪笑.....
Kukukuku...!!!




> 「『這不是你想的這樣，其實是因為我的死徒肚子餓了，剛剛好你們都是裸上半身睡覺，所以就變成了你所看到的這樣。然後身上的那些血跡跟唾液都是他剛剛咬出來的。』你是不是想要這樣說呢，Second，克爾？」


血...和唾液!!??(怨念更深重了)......

↑以上純屬笨龍廢言XD"

呵呵^^看最後的收尾...應該還沒有結束吧^^"
繼續期待下次的更新嚕~正式結束後...再來寫完整的感想囉~

描寫的很幼稚...？還好啦XD
人物設計上就有點這種性質拉~
畢竟...爾偶行為幼稚點...不是罪阿!!

(小聲)只是...文章中的我...怨念好深厚阿...
凱恩...照理講應該比我大才對的說~
恩恩~沒關係XD"
自己的設定上也沒做好^^"體型和年紀方面，在不同的世界中，都不一樣XD"

----------


## M.S.Keith

藍衣狼人走回躺著小灰狼的房間，撫摸蜷縮在潔白床單中的小身體，眼神似乎在考慮著某事。

我該如何選擇？

『因為，』
要接受歛冰石，就等於要成為吸血鬼。
吸血鬼代表的，正是永無止境的痛苦。該讓他承受這種比任何邪惡的刑罰痛苦上百倍的罪惡嗎？

『但是，』
他早承受了，從出生的瞬間。
赤血眼的命運。
吸血鬼的力量，也許可以保護他的靈魂不受傷害吧？

『不過，』
他會恨我吧。
恨我給他這種身體，這種要靠飲食血液維生的惡魔之身。

要恨，就恨吧。
最好恨到想要殺死我，最好想要把我的靈魂吞噬掉。
我現在，早已決定。

『吸血鬼的東西，只能存在吸血鬼的身上。』
這樣答案就很明顯了

月影露出獠牙，緩慢地靠近小灰狼的左手。
牙齒嵌入肉中，紅色的血順著吸血鬼的咬痕流淌落下。

過了幾秒鐘，尖牙離開了小狼的身體。

*『───現在我將左眼的光芒獻給天啟之子，願他實現我的請求。』
『───我眼中潛藏的血..........』*
藍色的光芒浮現。
月影手中冒出一把手掌大小的短刀，刀身上刻有各種詭異的符文。
握緊短刀，藍衣狼人毫不猶豫地朝著左眼刺去。冰冷的光芒像是煙火般的從左眼湧出。
*『───赫因特斯，因果凍結。』*
光芒像是有意識似的聚攏，整齊的流向小灰狼的身體中。

最後一滴的光芒，宣告了儀式的終結。

看著這些變化，月影還是無奈的嘆了口氣
兩人的左手皆浮出一個黑色十字架痕跡
這正是，契約成立的証明

『晚安了，弟弟。』
留給他的死徒，吸血鬼對著小灰狼說出了這句話。

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

下一段就是完結篇~敬請期待~~~(飛)

----------


## 孤狼

(驚 )

瞎 ..... 瞎眼了 .......  


(昏倒 ... )

阿勒 ....  那一個小蘿蔔頭 ... 值得嘛 .........  

(二哥 : 要你管 !    孤: (被巴)  )

----------


## M.S.Keith

> (驚 )
> 
> 瞎 ..... 瞎眼了 .......  
> 
> 
> (昏倒 ... )
> 
> 阿勒 ....  那一個小蘿蔔頭 ... 值得嘛 .........  
> 
> (二哥 : 要你管 !    孤: (被巴)  )


你老哥有這麼容易瞎眼嗎!?~~ (瞎眼就不能看腐圖@腐文了!!) (被巴)
其實只是把眼睛中的能力移轉~所以眼睛還在~只不過不能用因果凍結了~

----------


## M.S.Keith

『呼...........』
十年後的，某次暗夜。
『到這裡應該就沒問題了…………嗯？』
漆黑的夜空傳來死神展翼的聲音。
同時也遞出了死亡的時刻，就是現在。
『唔哇～～～！』
如紅寶石中洗鍊出的赤紅利爪，用肉眼捕捉不到的速度把那人的身體像紙張撕裂。
裂開之後，噴出的才是鮮血。
風輕輕地把雲層撥開。

站在血腥的暗巷中，雙眼血紅的灰狼人舔舐爪間的鮮血。

雙眼凝望夜空，灰狼然再度展開雙翼。
蝙蝠般的血腥雙翼畫開沉甸的雲朵，飛向他該回去的地方。



『哥哥，我回來了～』
推開沉重的木門，灰狼人用愉悅的笑容面對門後的人。
『你回來啦，有沒有受傷？』
『嗯。』灰狼人用力的點頭。
房間的椅子上，月影微笑的看著灰狼。
『阿，你的衣服都髒了啦～這樣我又要重洗一次了。』月影沒好氣的說。
『嚕嚕～哥哥對不起啦……』灰狼。
月影微笑摸著灰狼的頭。
『呵呵，你當我真的會生弟弟的氣嗎～？』
灰狼頓時紅了臉。
『呃….哥、哥哥的身體好點了嗎？』
『嗯….雖然因為力量消失之後身體有點不聽使喚，不過現在已經好多了。』
灰狼人的臉色頓時暗了下來。
『.......先去洗澡吧，把衣服放在浴室外面就好了』月影笑著說。
『───嗯，我先去洗了喔。』
灰狼人步出房門。

*也許你的過去跟未來都是黑暗的
不過，我會盡我的力量去讓他有光
就像我給你的名字一樣，銀色的月光
在命運到達終點之前，我會成為守護你的避風所
絕對，不讓你在受到痛苦了。*

月影看著銀月離去背影，心中說道。

*只要我的雙眼還在的一天
我就會保護你。*

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　Black Loam焦土──全文完

========================
終於結束了.....
感謝大家的支持阿~~~~

----------


## 銀月

恭喜哥哥血完囉
在上一篇裡的回文其中一篇裡說到的小蘿蔔頭就是小獸
現在那隻灰狼人是誰的答案出現囉
小獸憋好久都沒有說呢

----------


## 萬獅

終於完成了~辛苦鋼彈了^。^/
一直守護啊……咦？雙眼還在啊？重生了？0。0"
不愧是妖怪（被打死（打不死XD"


也許你的過去跟未來都是黑暗的 
不過，我會盡我的力量去讓他有光 
就像我給你的名字一樣，銀色的月光 
在命運到達終點之前，我會成為守護你的避風所 
絕對，不讓你在受到痛苦了。 


只要我的雙眼還在的一天 
我就會保護你。 


特別喜歡最後這詩XD

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 恭喜哥哥血完囉
> 在上一篇裡的回文其中一篇裡說到的小蘿蔔頭就是小獸
> 現在那隻灰狼人是誰的答案出現囉
> 小獸憋好久都沒有說呢


弟弟好乖~哥哥親一個~XD(炸飛)

這篇可真是花了不少心力阿@@
不過還沒完呢!!~ (這句話的意思請自行推敲)

----------


## 芬狼

那我可以說出我是誰了吧XD

月影:不是已經說了嗎??(打頭

耶!!我怎不知道....雞絲你已經公佈拉Q口Q~~

月影:去死!!(神裁

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 那我可以說出我是誰了吧XD
> 
> 月影:不是已經說了嗎??(打頭
> 
> 耶!!我怎不知道....雞絲你已經公佈拉Q口Q~~
> 
> 月影:去死!!(神裁


*月影已經消失了~現在是MS~~′ ▽`*

都已經把你的身分抖出來啦~~自己去爬文吧~~′ ▽`

----------


## 白袍狐仙

嗯...

終於看完了=  ="
感覺開始對自己的寫作能力懷疑...

但是...

阿「七見里WW」MS學長你是放棄了吼?

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 嗯...
> 
> 終於看完了=  ="
> 感覺開始對自己的寫作能力懷疑...
> 
> 但是...
> 
> 阿「七見里WW」MS學長你是放棄了吼?



其實學弟是青出於藍阿~XD
不過對於所謂的七見里WW感到不解@@

----------


## 拉爾

嗚啊！真的很好看耶，反觀小狼我的文…感覺好慘不忍睹…

看來我得多多觀摩學習了。

基斯大哥（可以這樣叫吧？）你寫的文真的很好看喔！（大拇指）

真希望我也可以寫的像這樣子…這麼好。

謎：你就多多努力吧！
我：這是一定要的啦！這樣才有臉見同學啊！

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 嗚啊！真的很好看耶，反觀小狼我的文…感覺好慘不忍睹…
> 
> 看來我得多多觀摩學習了。
> 
> 基斯大哥（可以這樣叫吧？）你寫的文真的很好看喔！（大拇指）
> 
> 真希望我也可以寫的像這樣子…這麼好。
> 
> 謎：你就多多努力吧！
> 我：這是一定要的啦！這樣才有臉見同學啊！



沒有記錯的話.......你好像是Second(克爾)的同學吧~′ ▽`??
其實我的文章也是有缺點的~所以目前還在改近中′ ▽`

看過你的文章了~感覺也不錯阿~慢慢加油就可以寫出出色的文章了~(像我學弟這樣′ ▽`)

好好加油吧~′ ▽`

(我學弟就是真理與信念的作者~白袍狐仙是也~′ ▽`)

----------

